# Pit or no?



## LisaL (Mar 24, 2017)

I am adopting a "pitbull" from the animal shelter. From what I have been reading on this very informative site she is probably a mix...Which is even better. We have cats of various ages that have been around dogs before. The pup is about 3 months old. She seems very sweet and even when she was chewing on my fingers she was so very gentle. This is a picture of a picture. I have had different types of dogs (including a 133 lb boxer bull mastiff) but any advice is appreciated. I am new on this site ?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello LisaL and welcome to the forum. As you probably know, without the peds it is impossible to be sure of the dogs lineage. From the picture it does look like she has some bully in her though. 
Congratulations on your new girl and "way to go" on the adoption. Thank you for the introduction and the picture. 

Joe


----------

